# squat help ?



## 4acesbro21 (Aug 30, 2019)

hi looking for some advice or a link to help with my squatting , ive been lifting for about 8 years never been a power lifter or bodybuilder just enjoyed lifting.

ive found myself not being able to squat heavy infact when it comes to squats i could lift more about as a beginner then i can now , 

im 27 years old bit of background is i have a weakness in my back (lowerback) because i have scoliosis i stopped squatting and dead lifting couple of year back as they both left me in agony ? through time i was able to get back into deadlifts as long as i keep the reps really low usually 3 reps or below ,  when it comes to deadlifts i can not do them for t month or so and still manage 440lbs pritty easy , most ive done is 496lbs. and as for bench  my max ever is 340lbs, but for some reason im just really weak at squats . 

when i was a beginner at squats i got upto about 330lbs within 6 months then i had the back problems etc now im trying to manage the reps low and build up strength but im lucky if i can manage 310lbs and dont get why considering im reasonably strong at most my lifts.

i squat with a wide stance with my toes pointing out , i always squat to depth as almost touching the floor not sure why but it feels easier the lower i go , i also usually do a slight pause at bottom because when i try and spring down than back up my hips always give way. 

im 5ft 6
180lb
currently 
bench is at .308
deadlift.440
squat.300 
usually people are able to squat alot heavier then they can bench so obviously i need to change things up ,  would appreciate advice or links


----------



## tinymk (Aug 30, 2019)

If you are able, try and post a video of you squatting. That is always more helpful then a description. How it feels to you may look very different on video..


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 30, 2019)

What Tiny said. Lets have a look at ye.


----------

